# ur opinion please?? on punky color



## frank (Aug 8, 2005)

i need advise::::
I am planing on dying my hair JET BLACK and then highlighting it with red (punky color) but i was wondering how long do i wait after coloring it black in order to highlight it? and also to do the highlighting i really want to avoid the highlightin cap, can i use aluminum foil instead to separate the strands? or do u suggest i make the separate strands into buns? THANK U SO MUCH
what do u thing about punky color? is there anything better?
does it damage ur hair? o and can it be stored for later ussage?

Your suggestions are very welcome...
http://punky.com/punkycream.html


----------



## user2 (Aug 8, 2005)

Why do you want to wait after you've applied the black! You can just partition the bangs you want to dye red and apply the color after you applied that black...
Yeah you can use aluminium foil...but you can also use so called meches (a special foil)

I haven't heard of Punky Colors until now but they look interesting!
A very famous color brand is Directions by LaRiché ( http://www.lariche-directions.com/ )

No it doesnt damage your hair because its not a permanent colour and yes it can be stored for later usage...

Hth!


----------



## fabulouscazza (Aug 9, 2005)

I would seperate the parts that you want black from the parts that you want red.  If you try to put the red over the black....... it wont show up at all!
I used to do this to my hair all of the time - for the most vibrant colour, i suggest bleaching the hair that you want to colour red before applying the red.  it is recommended that you place the colour over the bleached hair the following day, but i used to do it straight after bleaching it, and the colour would stay brighter for longer!
Hope that helps!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 18, 2005)

I personally would NOT use punky colors for this type of style. and if you do. you should put the red on first. and NO punky colors isnt Permanent but it will NEVER actually fully wash out i cant stress this enough. people think because its not premanent that means that it will just wash out . or eventually fully fade away with time. and this isnt correct at all. it will fade FAST but it wont ever really leave. i used this in high school it stays till u get it  cut off. or re-color it with a differnt color.


----------



## PunkRockGlamour (Aug 25, 2005)

I would separate the hair you want red from the hair that's gonna be black first of all. 

And yes Punky Color works very well as does Manic Panic (my personal preferance), however reds fade ver quickly and if you want it to last a bit longer i would suggest leaving the hair dye for a few hours as opposed to 30 mins. Neither one should really damage your hair either.


----------



## frank (Aug 25, 2005)

THANK U all sooo much
i really appreciate all ur thots and advise. it is very helpful not so long ago i dies my hair black (jet black) but everytime i wash it just rises out i'm not used to this. is it normal? and now its not black anymore its a very dark brown or a combination of brown and black together


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 25, 2005)

you should use a permanent color for the black. it will last longer .


----------



## luvme4me (Aug 25, 2005)

don't use black use the darkest brown black will ruin ur hair and for the highlights find a salon that adds on color extensions thier only 5 bucks a pieace and last for 3 months that way u won't ruin ur hair


----------

